# Google verbietet AdWords-Anzeigen für Dialer-Seiten



## sascha (13 November 2003)

Das möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

*Neue Richtlinien: Google
untersagt AdWords-Anzeigen für Dialer-Seiten*

Die Luft für die Dialer-Branche wird zunehmend dünner. Jetzt greift auch Google, die meistgenutzte Suchmaschine der Welt, knallhart durch: Werbeanzeigen für Seiten, die Dialer nutzen oder "den Gebrauch von Dialern fördern", werden ab sofort nicht mehr zugelassen.

Die so genannten AdWords-Anzeigen sind eine der Haupteinnahmequellen von Google: Wenn ein Nutzer ein bestimmtes Suchwort eingibt, schaltet Google auf der Ergebnisseite die thematisch passenden Werbeanzeigen dazu. Das zog natürlich auch die Dialerbranche an: Dialerschutz.de berichtete erst vor wenigen Monaten über einen Fall, bei dem Usern über die AdWords-Anzeigen Werbung für eine - noch gar nicht veröffentlichte - Version des Filesharingtools KaZaa präsentiert wurde. Der Haken dabei: Wer dem Versprechen glaubte, landete auf einer reinen Dialerseite.

Mit solchen Tricks dürfte künftig Schluss sein. Google-Kunden, die in irgendeiner Form für Dialerseiten warben, bekamen am Mittwochabend elektronische Post ins Haus - mit deutlichen Worten der Suchmaschinenbetreiber: "Bis vor kurzem haben unsere Richtlinien Anzeigen für Sites, die Dialers benutzen oder den Gebrauch von Dialern fördern, zugelassen", teilt Google mit. "Als Antwort auf die erheblichen Bedenken, die unsere Nutzer, Kunden und Partner geäußert haben, sind diese Anzeigen jedoch im AdWords-Programm nun nicht mehr gestattet." Im gleichen Atemzug werden die Betroffenen wörtlich aufgefordert, "alle Dialer und Dialer-Links von Ihrer Website zu entfernen." Und nach dem Motto "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser" kündigt das AdWords-Team von Google auch gleich weitere Maßnahmen an: "In einer Woche werden unsere AdWords-Spezialisten beginnen, Konten im Hinblick auf diese Richtlinie zu überprüfen und Anzeigen, die nicht mit der Dialer-Richtlinie übereinstimmen, abzulehnen." 

Als Begründung für den Ausschluss von Dialerseiten aus dem Werbeprogramm nennt Google das "Ziel, die Informationssuche effizienter und relevanter zu gestalten." Wörtlich heißt es weiter: "Deswegen fördern wir keine Anzeigen für Websites, die eventuell die Internetnutzung unserer Nutzer beeinträchtigen, oder das Vertrauen in das AdWords-Programm gefährden könnten. Diese Änderung hilft uns, faire Prüfungsstandards konsequent einzuhalten und ein hochwertiges Werbeprogramm anzubieten, das sowohl die Interessen unserer Kunden als auch die unserer Nutzer schützt."

Ganz unerwartet kommt die neue harte Linie von Google indes nicht: In den vergangenen Monaten hatten sich zunehmend User darüber beschwert, dass sie bei Abfragen mit Dialerseiten konfrontiert wurden, statt sinnvolle Suchergebnisse zu bekommen. Nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de dürfte der Dialer-Ausschluss aus dem Werbeprogramm nur ein erster Schritt von Google sein. Das Unternehmen arbeitet derzeit offenbar auch mit Hilfe von externen Beratern an Strategien, Usern künftig unnütze Dialer-Seiten in den Suchergebnissen so weit wie möglich zu ersparen.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Jacky (13 November 2003)

Juhu, feine Sache.

Mister kazaa- (1md) M.D. aus Mü wird das garnicht gerne lesen.
Vielleicht wird das Internet jetzt wieder sauber.

 Gruß Jacky


----------



## Der Genervte (13 November 2003)

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist eine geeignete (?) Maßnahme, um das 'erzwungene' Ranking durch untereinander vernetzte Sites zu verhindern. Dann würden bei einer Suche die gesuchten Seiten nicht erst unter 'ferner liefen' erscheinen und die Müllseiten weiter hinten landen.


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

In den Google AdWords müssen Dialeranzeigen ohnehin schon mit Hinweis auf die Zahlunsgmethode versehen werden. Desweiteren muss im oberen Bereich der Website mit mindestens 11pt Größe eine Preisangabe stehen.
Insofern kann ich diesen Schritt nicht verstehen, da sich die Kunden dann doch mit dem Wissen über den Dialer eingewählt haben.  :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern kann ich diesen Schritt nicht verstehen, da sich die Kunden dann
> doch mit dem Wissen über den Dialer eingewählt haben.  :evil:



Was bist du denn so erbost, ist etwa der "Umsatz" in Gefahr, dann kannst du in diesem 
Forum auf sehr wenig Mitgefühl rechnen.... :bandit 

cp


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

Sorry, natürlich freue ich mich, dass ich ab jetzt weniger Geld verdiene *juhu*!

Wie gesagt, wer sich bei mir einwählt tut das mit dem Wissen über die Kosten.
1. Bereits in der AdWords Anzeige wird auf den Dialer hingewiesen
2. Auf der Website wird nochmals genau im User-Sichtfeld auf den Dialer + den Preis in Größe 11 weiß auf dunkelblau hingewiesen.
3. Der Dialer-Download erfolgt nicht automatisch, also vorher muss die Bestätigung für den Download erfolgen.
4. Der Preis wird (da StarDialer) nocheinmal groß genannt.
5. Der User muss zum Verbinden OK eingeben.

Aber der beste Beweis ist: Ich habe einen Tag lang ein Dialerlayout benutzt, welches extra groß in fetter roter Schrift und sogar mit dem Wort "Teuer!" auf den Preis hinweist und trotzdem hatte ich zahlreiche Einwahlen. 

Aber das interessiertn hier ja sowieso keinen...

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Raimund (13 November 2003)

*Google*

@cp,

Google diskriminiert die "Link"-Michel.

Da hilft nur Eines: Der Grav muss abmahnen!     

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

*Re: Google*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> und trotzdem hatte ich zahlreiche Einwahlen.
> Aber das interessiertn hier ja sowieso keinen...


Allerdings, du hast da offensichtlich etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen, 
dies ist kein Promotionforum für Dialer und Mehrwertnummern (die einschlägigen
dürften dir ja wohl bekannt sein) sondern ein Forum für die Geschädigten.
 Wenn es keine  Dialerabzocke gegeben hätte, wäre dieses und das Nachbarforum www.dialerschutz.de 
wahrscheinlich nicht gegründet worden. Insofern haben sich  AWMs, Dialerhersteller, Betreiber , 
Provider alle Hand in Hand selbst den Ärger an die Backe genagelt. 


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft nur Eines: Der Grav muss abmahnen!
> Gruß
> Raimund


Na klar, wer mahnt , der bleibt 
cp


----------



## Raimund (13 November 2003)

*[email protected] Erfolgsmodell*

@[email protected],

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu "Haltezeiten" und Einwahlen.

Wie heißt es doch auf Eurer Plattform: "Geiler Content" für "notgeile User".

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected],
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu "Haltezeiten" und Einwahlen.
> 
> ...


???
Hallo???
Das habe ich doch niemals behauptet. :-? 
Ich biete ja nichtmal Erotik-Content an...

Aber ist ja auch egal, ich wollte blos sagen, dass ich diese Entscheidung von Goolge nicht verstehe.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist ja auch egal, ich wollte blos sagen, dass ich diese Entscheidung von Goolge nicht verstehe.


Das ist dein Problem, "bedanke" dich bei deinen "Kollegen" und überlaß es Google, wie sie die Dialerproblematik 
beurteilen. Google ist ein privates Unternehmen und keine staatliche Auskunftsinstituition.
Wenn Google der Meinung ist, daß es für ihr Unternehmen abträglich ist , mit Dialern in Verbindung
 gebracht zu werden, das ist das die Entscheidungsfreiheit  eines Unternehmers , 
auf die ihr doch immer so pocht.
cp


----------



## Raimund (13 November 2003)

*Google*

 

Zum Beispiel der "Suchmaschinenoptimierer" und "Verlinker", der sich ja auch hier im Forum ausführlich über sein Geschäftsmodell verbreitet!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

Tja, da hast du wohl recht.
Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Google regelrecht von Dialer-Spamming überfüllt ist. Das ist nicht mehr schön, wenn du nach bestimmten Dingen suchen willst.
Dies gab Google wohl den Anstoß für diesen Schritt.
Zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere Werbeformen...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere Werbeformen...


Ich hoffe nicht, daß es das ist ,was ich befürchte, ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen....
cp


----------



## KatzenHai (13 November 2003)

Nu lasst ihn doch ...

Google ist insgesamt dabei, seinen Status zu sichern: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,272384,00.html - die können sich halt besser und erfolgreicher vermarkten, wenn kein Unsinn da mitspielt.

Warum eigentlich nicht?

@[email protected]: Bitte PN mit deiner HP - ich bin echt neugierig, welche Contents sich dort finden...


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

Öhm? Ich dachte an Banner- und PopUp-Werbung auf größeren Sites, an was dachtest du jetzt?
Ich sage lieber gleich: Ich verachte jegliche Form von Spam, egal ob dies über E-Mail, Nachrichtendienst oder sonst irgendeinen Mist geschieht.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, natürlich freue ich mich, dass ich ab jetzt weniger Geld verdiene *juhu*!
> 
> Wie gesagt, wer sich bei mir einwählt tut das mit dem Wissen über die Kosten.
> 1. Bereits in der AdWords Anzeige wird auf den Dialer hingewiesen
> ...



Öhm zurück: DAS meinte ich ...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Stört mich nicht sind nicht mal 5% des umsatzes


Noch einer, der es nicht begreift, daß das hier kein Dialerpromotionforum ist. Wenn dir das keinen Kummer bereitet, 
was soll´s, der Sack Reis in China fällt mal nach rechts, mal nach links um. So wichtig ist das 
cp


----------



## [email protected] (13 November 2003)

Was habt ihr immer gegen umfallende Reissäcke?
Ich finde das interessant.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 November 2003)

Guckst du hier: http://www.mdberlin.de/:

M.D. = Museumspädagogischer Dienst.

Wir lehren, dass Dialer ins Museum gehören.

 :evil:


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 November 2003)

*@M.D.*
Und, was gibt's Neues™ von Hasbro? :holy: 
Haben die Anwälte schon angeklopft?

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (13 November 2003)

Also von mir aus können die GERNE alle Dialerlinks löschen.

vor allem alle Links zu 1md

Ich suchte bei Google "DVD +RW Preise"  und oben stand xxx.1md.... 

Aber nur Kazar usw.. nur keine DVD Preise  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Wech mit dem Schrott. Wech mit dem Kerl :evil:  :evil:


----------



## sascha (13 November 2003)

Schön gesagt Ben. Ich fürchte nur, unsere Freunde sind *noch* sehr gut im Geschäft - zum Schaden der User, zur Freude der "Geschäftsleute".

Habe mir gerade mal erlaubt nach den Stichworten Virenschutz und Hilfe zu suchen:


----------



## DISK (14 November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema zugemüllte Suchmaschine habe ich auch mal ein kleines Beispiel:

Gestern wollte ich mir die Testversion von Nettopro (Martin Hentrich Software, Magdeburg) downloaden. Also bei Google die Begriffe

download nettopro

eingegeben. Ergebnis: 20100 Treffer. Das gesuchte Programm landete zwar auf Platz 1, die restlichen Treffer waren aber nur Müll (warez, crackz, hackz, mp3, ...). Also filtere ich meine Suche durch "Minus", Neueingabe der Begriffe

download nettopro -crack

Ergebnis: nur noch 53 Treffer. Gleich 20047 Treffer fielen dem zusätzlichen Suchbegriff "-crack" zum Opfer. Kann jeder mal ausprobieren.

Darauf sollte man Google mal hinweisen, denn NICHT ALLE deren Benutzer wissen, wie sie ihre Suche filtern können, und landen dann vielleicht auf einer verseuchten Seite.

Habe mal eine Seite gesehen, auf der Google genau um solche Infos bittet, finde sie aber nicht mehr. Wenn jemand diese Seite bei Google kennt, bitte Link posten, oder PN. Aber die Jungs von Google wissen das bestimmt schon.

Gruß, DISK.

p.s.: immer schön "-crack" dazuschreiben, und der meisste Mist fällt weg.


----------



## sascha (14 November 2003)

Auch sehr schön die Suche nach +kazaa +download:

8 x Dialerspam

Am Schluss der Satz



> Aufgrund einer Klage, die sich auf den Digital Millennium Copyright Act bezieht, haben wir 2 Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt. Wenn Sie wollen, können Sie die DMCA-Klage lesen, die zur Entfernung dieser Ergebnisse geführt hat.



Und wenn man ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einsteigt, bzw. den Klagetext liest, stößt man plötzlich unter den beanstandeten URLs auf diejenigen eines - neuerdings - recht fleissigen Posters hier im Forum. Wer wills probieren?

http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/notice.cgi?action=image_410


----------



## jlandgr (14 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einsteigt, bzw. den Klagetext liest, stößt man plötzlich unter den beanstandeten URLs auf diejenigen eines - neuerdings - recht fleissigen Posters hier im Forum. Wer wills probieren?


Auch wenn MD meint, dass es ihn sowieso nicht stört, habe ich doch mal bei Google nachgefragt, warum trotz der von Dir geposteten Klage mir eben gerade immer noch besagte Seite als "AdWord"-Anzeige präsentiert wurde (ich habe es gelesen, Dialer-Seiten sollen erst in 1 Woche geprüft und Anzeigen gelöscht werden, aber die DMCA-Sache ist doch schon älter, seltsam ...). Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ...
Am besten wäre natürlich wirklich, Dialer-Seiten würden von Google komplett gefiltert, *träum*


----------



## Fidul (14 November 2003)

DISK schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal eine Seite gesehen, wo Google genau um solche Infos bittet, finde sie aber nicht mehr. Wenn jemand diese Seite bei Google kennt, bitte Link posten, oder PN. Aber die Jungs von Google wissen das bestimmt schon.


http://www.google.de/webmasters/spamreport.html


----------

